# Forex Derivatives



## bill19 (18 September 2015)

Hi All,

I have been trading weekly and daily forex options for a while now with IG and making a nice profit. However, surely there are better brokers out there with tighter spreads and/or better rates. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

